# work for AMR in Montana?



## johnrsemt (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone here work in Bozeman or Billings Montana for AMR?

  I am looking to move back to the Western US and they are offering a $3,000 sign on bonus.

   any insight and thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

This is old but I'm gonna being it back.

Looking for any and all information about the 911 provider around Bozeman.

From looking around on the interwebs it seems like AMR is the EMS provider with Bozeman Fire as a first responder? How is working for AMR up there? 

I'm not dead set on that area either, if there's another service that runs a schedule that would make a commute reasonable I'm not opposed to drive a couple hours to run a 24/48 or preferably 48/96. Not totally opposed to fire but my passion is medicine. 

How're certification/licensing requirements in Montana? How's dealing with the OEMS. I'm spoiled here being on a first name basis with many of the people that work in ours. 

How's living in and around Bozeman? Seems like for me it'd be a cool place with the college there so there's a large population around my age, they've got beautiful mountains, plenty of snow and a lake. Seems like it'd be an awesome spot to live.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 5, 2013)

A friend of mine used to live there, and he went back and interviewed with them for a medic position. IIRC he was quoted 11-12/hr, with benefits. Not to sure what they had to offer as far as shifts but I'll shoot him a message and see what he says. 

He said he would probably have to supplement his medic job with another. He loved the area, and used to be a rafting guide before relocating.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

MedicBender said:


> A friend of mine used to live there, and he went back and interviewed with them for a medic position. IIRC he was quoted 11-12/hr, with benefits. Not to sure what they had to offer as far as shifts but I'll shoot him a message and see what he says.
> 
> He said he would probably have to supplement his medic job with another. He loved the area, and used to be a rafting guide before relocating.



That's kind of what I was afraid of. I'm still definitely interested. Been looking a lot of Ada County too. 

I wonder how the cost of living is. 11-12/hr is pretty bad though.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 5, 2013)

I may try to head to Ada county after I finish my BS. I like the look of the service and love Idaho.

I emailed my friend and asked him about living there as well as shifts. Hopefully he has more information.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 5, 2013)

Just heard back, pay is 11/hr, which is kinda tough to live on in Bozeman. Shifts are 12s, but its really slow. He said Billings might be a bit better, but he's not sure.


----------



## esmcdowell (Aug 30, 2013)

I live an hour south of Billings. Billings AMR starts their medics at 16/hr with benefits. Bozeman should be similar. the 11-12/hr is a B wage. If you have NR, licensing is as easy as mailing the application. The BOME EMS office is great to work with, we have a great EMS coordinator, Excellent state medical director, and several great people on the Board of Medical Examiners. There are also several smaller departments in both the Billings and Bozeman areas that have PRN medics, my department included. We pay 18/hr for PRNs. Billings AMR is a really good service to work with. I interact with their medics and management on a fairly regular basis, and the management are good people, the medics don't often have major complaints. 16/hr is a decent living wage in Billings, but could be a little tight in Bozeman. Bozeman is more of a resort/college town. Bozeman runs AMR for EMS, with Fire QRU on most calls, but Fire is all EMTs. Billings is much the same, however Fire has some medics.

Robb, if you're looking for a great place that runs 24hr shifts, check into Glacier County EMS. Decent starting pay, progressive service, high acuity call volume, cheap living, beautiful (Glacier National Park is second only to Denali nationally) area.


----------

